# Flatschallenge



## shadowlove (May 13, 2016)

Who is doing the flatschallenge this week? :grin:

I can't wait! I washed all my flats and covers this morning to prepare and enjoying my other beauties over the weekend. Mind you, will be able to take a nice stash shot once all the pockets, fitteds and aio's are clean 0


----------



## mysisalina (May 21, 2016)

I don't know what the flats challenge is but flats are what we use! I used them with my first and now my second. Currently using snappis and bummis pull on cover. Other than that we use Gerber training panties because my babies are beasts to get diapers/clothing on so at least those you can chase them down and pull them up!!! Other than how horrendously impossible both of my babies have been to diaper I really like the flats!


----------

